# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Άγριο Ringneck

## chrisada

Καλησπέρα σας, αγόρασα χ8ες ένα ringneck από ένα πετ σοπ, ξέρω ξέρω δεν είναι καλά τα πετ σοπ αλλά γιαυτό το αγόρασα γιατί το λυπήθηκα που φοβόταν τόσο και έτρεμε....

είναι 1 χρονών θηλυκό λογικά και δεν ξέρω τι τροφή να του πάρω για αρχή επειδή η κοπέλα μου έχει ένα ringneck το οποίο είναι 15 χρονών και δεν ξέρω αν τρώει την ίδια τροφή με το δικό της. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα Χρηστο. 

Εαν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι, δεν μπορεις να ξερεις την πραγματικη του ηλικια. επισης ουτε και το φυλο του, μπορει να ειναι ενα ανηλικο αρσενικο η ενα ενηλικο θηλυκο.. ο χρονος θα δειξει. 

Οπωσδηποτε! να κρατησεις καραντινα για 40 ημερες, το αρθρο εδω Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά. και μπορεις να του δωσεις οτι τρωει το Ringneck της κοπελας σου επι 15 χρονια, ολα τα ringnecks την ιδια τροφη τρωνε. 

Να το χαιρεστε!!!

Δες και μερικα χρησιμα αρθρα. 

(1) Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri) 
(2) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(3) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ 
(4) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(5) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(6) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(8) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(9) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(10) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! 
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(14) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους.
(15) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(16)  Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

----------


## chrisada

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! 
ναι τον έχω σε καραντίνα σε κλουβί ψιλομακριά από το cockatiel μου... 
η γυναίκα που δούλευε εκεί έβγαλε ένα φυλλάδιο που είχε τις ηλικίες των παπαγάλων πάνω, τώρα δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβές ήταν το φυλλάδιο άλλα ο χρόνος θα δείξει!

ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι να'σαι καλά!

----------


## kostas0206

Να το χαιρεσε! Αναιβασε και καμια φωτογραφια!  :Happy: 

Οταν κρατας καραντινα πρεπει να ειναι σε τελειως διαφορετικο δωματια απο τα αλλα πουλακια!  :winky:

----------


## chrisada

πήγα το κοκατιλ στο δωμάτιο των γονιών μου και άφησα το ringneck σε εμένα, του έδωσα φρούτα και λαχανικά τα οποία τα έφαγε ευτυχώς!! 
(Πάντως το κοκατιλ μου ακόμα να φάει φρούτα και ας πέρασαν 2 χρόνια, ούτε να τα βλέπει δεν θέλει τι ψιλοκομμένα τι μεγάλα κομμάτια :/ )

βεβαίως θα βάλω  φωτογραφίες και του κοκατιλ όμως γιατί παλιά δεν πρόλαβα όταν τον πήρα...

απλά λίγο να ηρεμήσει το ringneck και θα βάλω!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τα ringneck ειναι πολυ ευκολα στις νεες τροφες.. τα cockatiel λιγο δυσκολα.. να σου ζησει ο Πιτσι! περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες  :Happy:

----------


## chrisada

Μια ερώτηση τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, Το Ringneck μου έχει μια πράσινη γραμμή γύρω από το λαιμό του, έχουν και τα αρσενικά πριν πάνε 2-3 χρονών και αποκτήσουν μαύρη γραμμή  η μόνο τα θηλυκά ?

----------


## lagreco69

> Το Ringneck μου έχει μια πράσινη γραμμή γύρω από το λαιμό του, έχουν και τα αρσενικά πριν πάνε 2-3 χρονών και αποκτήσουν μαύρη γραμμή  η μόνο τα θηλυκά ?


Δες εδω Χρηστο Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri).

----------


## chrisada

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και το άρθρο!
έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 2 εβδομάδες και  ακόμα με φοβάται πολύ όταν πλησιάζω στο μισό μέτρο...
τρώει τα πάντα πάντως, ευτυχώς.
τώρα δεν ξέρω πως να τον πλησιάσω για να μην φοβάται...Πχ μια μέρα τον έβαλα με το κλουβί δίπλα μου για αρκετές ώρες άλλα κατά όλη τη διάρκεια ήταν φοβισμένος και ανήσυχος οπότε τον πήγα πίσω να ηρεμήσει και να φάει...
σκέφτομαι να αρχίζω να βάζω τροφή στο χέρι μου όπως πχ καρπούζι που τρελαίνεται γιαυτό και να δω αν θα έρθει... η είναι ακόμα νωρίς? δεν ξέρω άλλα τον βλέπω έτσι φουσκωτό στρογγυλό όταν κάθεται στο κλαδί και θέλω να τον χαϊδέψω!! με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι  :: 

κάτι ακόμα... είναι ανήσυχος η βαριέται ? το κλουβί δεν είναι κανένα τεράστιο (θα του πάρω πιο μεγάλο από Σάββατο) και συνέχεια πηγαίνει πάνω κάτω πάνω κάτω και σκαρφαλώνει γύρο γύρο στο κλουβί... μήπως είναι δυστυχισμένος σε τέτοιο κλουβί? 



αυτό έχω !

----------


## stephan

> ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και το άρθρο!
> έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 2 εβδομάδες και  ακόμα με φοβάται πολύ όταν πλησιάζω στο μισό μέτρο...
> τρώει τα πάντα πάντως, ευτυχώς.
> τώρα δεν ξέρω πως να τον πλησιάσω για να μην φοβάται...Πχ μια μέρα τον έβαλα με το κλουβί δίπλα μου για αρκετές ώρες άλλα κατά όλη τη διάρκεια ήταν φοβισμένος και ανήσυχος οπότε τον πήγα πίσω να ηρεμήσει και να φάει...
> σκέφτομαι να αρχίζω να βάζω τροφή στο χέρι μου όπως πχ καρπούζι που τρελαίνεται γιαυτό και να δω αν θα έρθει... η είναι ακόμα νωρίς? δεν ξέρω άλλα τον βλέπω έτσι φουσκωτό στρογγυλό όταν κάθεται στο κλαδί και θέλω να τον χαϊδέψω!! με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι 
> 
> κάτι ακόμα... είναι ανήσυχος η βαριέται ? το κλουβί δεν είναι κανένα τεράστιο (θα του πάρω πιο μεγάλο από Σάββατο) και συνέχεια πηγαίνει πάνω κάτω πάνω κάτω και σκαρφαλώνει γύρο γύρο στο κλουβί... μήπως είναι δυστυχισμένος σε τέτοιο κλουβί? 
> 
> 
> ...


Το κλουβι ειναι μικρο για ρινκ νεκ, τι μεγεθος εχει αυτο που θα παρεις? Για να μην βαριέται μπορείς να του φτιάξεις διάφορα παιχνίδια  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το κλουβι που του εχεις ειναι μικρουλι.. θελει μεγαλυτερο να ειναι πιο ανετα. εγω τα δικα μου ringneck, που ειναι κι εκεινα αγρια, δυσκολευτηκα να τα πλησιασω ενω ηταν στο κλουβι.. δεν ξερω γιατι. παντως ειχα διαβασει στο ιντερνετ οτι ειναι δυσκολη η εκπαιδευση ενος ringneck ενω εκεινα ειναι στο κλουβι.. πιο ευκολα ερχεσαι σε επαφη μαζι τους ενω ειναι εκτος κλουβιου, σε ενα ουδετερο περιβαλλον δηλαδη. εγω παντως τοσους μηνες τα δικα μου δεν τα καταφερα. ενω οταν αρχισα να τα βγαζω (επεστρεφαν μονα τους οταν πεινουσαν-διψουσαν, αρκει να μην υπηρχε φαι και νερο εκτος κλουβιου) σε λιγοτερο απο μηνα, η θηλυκια μου, η πιο θαραλλεα αρχισε να παιρνει λιχουδιες απο το χερι μου (εκτος κλουβιου, οχι απο πεινα, αλλα και μολις εβγαινε το επαιρνε) και να δοκιμασει τα δαχτυλα μου. να το χαιδεψεις το βρισκω λιγο αδυνατο.

----------


## vasilakis13

εννοειται οτι 2 εβδομαδες ειναι λιγος καιρος για να σε συνηθησει,εμενα ο παρης ακομα με φοβαται αρκετα και τον εχω λιγο λιγοτερο απο μηνα!
αφου τρελενεται για καρπουζι μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να του το δωσεις απο τα καγκελα.εγω στην αρχη επειδη η κικη δεν με πλησιαζε καθολου σφηνωνα τη λιχουδια στα καγκελα και την αφηνα να ερθει να την παρει,μετα απο κανα 2-3 μερες αρχισε να ερχεται σιγα σιγα και απο το χερι μου.μεχρι και με κουταλακι της εδωσα για κανα 2 μερες στην αρχη για να μην εχει επαφη με το χερι μου,απορω πως δεν φοβοταν το κουταλακι!εχω ακουσει επισης οτι μπορεις να βγαλεις την τροφη για μια το πολυ 2 ωρες απο το κλουβι για να ερθει να φαει απο το χερι σου,αλλα δεν θελησα και δεν χρειαστηκε να το κανω. αν μπορεις ομως (οσον αφορα να διαθετεις τον καταλληλο χωρο και χρονο) πολυ πιθανο να εχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με αυτο που σου προτεινει ο Νικος αφου εγω εχω δοκιμασει τον παραπανω τροπο μονο σε κοκατιλ.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

με τιποτα μη βγαλεις την τροφη ωστε να πεινασει και να ερθει να φαει απο το χερι σου, γιατι σκοπος μας ειναι να κανουμε το πουλι να μας εμπιστευτει και να παρει την λιχουδια επειδη το θελει και μας εμπιστευεται και οχι επειδη πειναει και αναγκαζεται να τη παρει.

----------


## vasilakis13

ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση νικο,το εγραψα διστακτικα αφου το ειχα διαβασει οταν πρωτοπηρα την κικη απο ξενο φορουμ αλλα τελικα γραφουν αρκετες βλακειες στα ξενα blogs, δεν το χα δοκιμασει αφου το διαβασα αφου το ειχα εξημερωσει αλλα δεν ηξερα αν κανει τελικα η οχι. Λαθος μου βεβαια που προτεινω πληροφορια χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα δεν ξερω τι να πιστεψω πια απο οτι διαβαζω στο internet,τα μισα αποδεικνυονται βλακειες! παλι καλα υπαρχει και το gbc και μαθαινουμε κι εμεις!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δεν πειραζει.. οσο ζεις, μαθαινεις  :winky:

----------


## chrisada

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Λοιποοοοοοοον.... 

Ωραία θα δοκιμάσω να του ανοίξω το κλουβί σε 3 εβδομάδες από τώρα... προς το παρών θα τον αφήσω ήσυχο και θα του δίνω λίγο σημασία να του μιλάω από κανένα μέτρο μακριά απλά για να με συνηθίσει!

----------


## vasilakis13

μη βαζεις link απο καταστηματα,ειναι εναντια στους κανονες του forum  :Happy:  , μπορεις να βαλεις μονο τη φωτογραφια και της διαστασεις.
καλο ειναι, αν και θα ηταν καλυτερα αν ειχε λιγο μεγαλυτερο πλατος και μηκος αφου συμφωνα με αυτο το θεμα Διαστάσεις κλουβιών
 οι ελαχιστες διαστασεις για ringneck ειναι "Ringneck Parakeets 60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4cm / 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm" αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα και δεν θα χεις καποιο προβλημα,το βρηκες και σε πολυ καλη τιμη παντως!

----------


## Thalia1991

:Fighting0031:

----------


## moustakias

Επειδη τα ρινκνεκ δεν ειναι και πολυ κοινωνικά πουλιά προσπάθησε να του δειχνεις οτι του μιλας και να το καταλαβαινει οτι ασχολεισαι μαζι του!
Το καινουργιο κλουβι ειναι οριακα καλο για ρινκνεκ

----------


## chrisada

του πηρα ένα λίγο μεγαλύτερο σε θέμα φάρδους! και είναι μια χαρά μέσα, έχει χώρο για να παίξει... το ερώτημα τώρα όμως είναι πως θα τον γνωρίσω στο κοκατιλ μου χωρίς να φαγωθούν μεταξύ τους? συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με τις ερωτήσεις μου

----------


## chrisada

Ό Chocos!






Η πιτσι!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ γλυκά και τα 2

----------


## chrisada

ευχαριστω πολυ!! παντως σκεφτομαι πως πρεπει να δωσω τον choco γιατι παντου διαβαζω οτι τα ringneck σκοτωνουν τα cockatiel  και δεν θελω να γινει κατι τετοιο  :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

> παντου διαβαζω οτι τα ringneck σκοτωνουν τα cockatiel  και δεν θελω να γινει κατι τετοιο


Δεν ισχυει αυτο!!! σε καμια περιπτωση. 

Που το διαβασες?

----------


## chrisada

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο!!! σε καμια περιπτωση. 
> 
> Που το διαβασες?


http://www.indianringneck.com/forum/...php?f=3&t=4197

----------


## lagreco69

Ραδιο αρβυλα! μην δωσεις το μικρο σου για αυτον τον λογο.   :Happy:

----------


## chrisada

ελπιζω να εχεις δικιο... παντως to ringneck μου πηγαινει συνεχεια στο κλουβι του cockatiel η εξω οταν βρισκονται και τον βλεπω θελει να τον δαγκωσει (το ιδιο ισχυει και για το cockatiel, δεν χανει ευκαιρια για δαγκωμα)
δεν εχει δαγκωσει το ενα το αλλο ακομα γιατι δεν τα αφηνω, συνεχεια τους μιλαω οταν ειναι και ξεχνιουνται... θα συνηθισει ποτε ενα το αλλο?

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι πιστευω οτι με τον καιρο θα συνηθισουν το ενα το αλλο και θα παιξουν μαζι.

----------


## chrisada

ωραια! σε ευχαριστω πολυ!  :Big Grin:  πραγματικα τις τελευταιες μερες στεναχωριομουν παρα πολυ γι'αυτο το λογο... καπως ανακουφιστικα τωρα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι πανεμορφα και τα δυο τους! μην δωσεις κανενα.. βλακειες ειναι. αναλογα το πως θα τα πανε μεταξυ τους ειναι. απο τους χαρακτηρες των πουλιων εξαρταται οχι απο τα ειδη!!

----------


## chrisada

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Φυσικα και δεν θελω να τα δωσω!! θα τα κρατησω να κανουμε ολοι μαζι παρεα!!  ::

----------


## Avatar21

Να την χαιρεσαι την μικρη σου. Βρισκομαι στην ιδια ακριβως κατασταση με εσενα. Θα σου βγαλει την πιστη μεχρι να σε πλησιασει γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολα πουλια. Την δικια μου την εχω εναν χρονο σχεδον και οποτε βγαινω στο μπαλκονι και την πλησιαζω ψαχνει τροπο να παει οσο πιο μακρυα γινεται απο μενα. Απο μενα εχει παρει μονο σε ξυλακι μηλο που της εδινα οταν την εβγαζα εξω αλλα τιποτα παραπανω μεχρι εκει. Και μεσα στο κλουβι καμια φορα γινεται αυτο. Καλο κουραγιο παντως σε ολους τους ιδιοκτητες ringneck θα μας χρειαστει :Cool0008:

----------

